# Capps and Coleman crappie rigs



## wright_714 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am reading up today trying to diversify my crappie techniques and came across this rig in my reading. Is anyone familiar with these rigs and has anyone been successful trolling for crappie around here? I do a majoriy of my crappie fishing at Paint Creek and Caesar's Creek........


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep. They work everywhere using a pushing technique at .2-.3 MPH. They're basically a 2 hook rig with a center in-line double wrapped sinker. Top hook or jig should be 6-12" leader and the bottom one about the same from the sinker. Distance between the hooks depends on the leader length you choose. You want the bottom one far enough away from the top one so they don't tangle. For example, 6" leader on the top one means 8-18" to the sinker and 6-8" to the second hook. Lots of other two hook rigs work as well. Use minnows, tubes, your choice as lures.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

I use heavier mono on the top tag/leader to help prevent tangles also.....fishedout covered it all pretty well.....


----------



## wright_714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice...Caught a lot of crappie on this rig???


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah slow trolling minnows on this or similar rigs will put a ton of fish in the boat. 
Sometimes a jig or roadrunner or swimbait on the bottom will get more or bigger fish.
If you are really interested in this type of fishing read all about spider rigging and get the right rods and rod holders. This is a must technique for all crappie pros and works in every lake. If you don't want to go all in just tie up a rig or two and slowly troll it around creek channel drops and points and you will be happy you did.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

wright_714 said:


> Thanks for the advice...Caught a lot of crappie on this rig???


Its worth learning how to use em......cant argue with the results Capps and Coleman have had with them on the tourney circuit


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

There's a time and a place for them. Post spawn, early fall, etc. I prefer other methods in winter, early spring, spawn, summer, and late fall.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I just set up my boat for spider rigging, going to push 4 14ft Southern crappie poles $39 got close out spinning reels from BPS for $17, Cumberland 360 4 rod T bar $100. I am making up several rigs to have on the boat so I can switch around, from what Ive read the length of line between the leaders should be increased in deeper water, and also weight. I am going to try 1/32" jigs with a 3/8" egg sinker to start, if you choose minnows remember to hook them in the jaw not the tail, they hate to swim backwards!


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

wright_714 said:


> I am reading up today trying to diversify my crappie techniques and came across this rig in my reading. Is anyone familiar with these rigs and has anyone been successful trolling for crappie around here? I do a majoriy of my crappie fishing at Paint Creek and Caesar's Creek........


I have used this technique similar to this at Hueston Woods (Acton Lake) a few times. I used it one time because I wanted to see how many I could catch. After 100, I quit counting... HA

Here is a video about Capps and Coleman rigs


----------



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

you can make them easily yourself. i personally like the attached style better so you can just change weights depending on situation and i made these myself. had nothing better to do but make over 100 of these crappie rigs. when they are on sale at bass pro they are only $1 but i can make them for half of that. when you are fishing around cover you can go through quite a few of them!


----------

